# Navarre Bridge Report 9/7/13



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Wen't to the bridge today around 8 o'clock in the morning and caught some nice fish. From about 8 to 9 o'clock the mangrove snapper bite is pretty hot. It's too bad you can't keep them because the contaminated water. All day we were catching jack crevalle and needlefish. They were busting sardines all day and we were just flippin jigs to them and caught lots of jacks. Caught a small flounder too. It said in the news the water is contaminated with fecal matter so just a caution to anyone who decides to go swimming or decides to keep any fish.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Bring those mangroves to me next time, how many parts per MILLION of fecal matter ?????????


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

We're the jacks in big schools crushing the bait? I've been searching for them but haven't seen them yet. How big of jacks were they?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

wheres the sewage comeing from, does anyone know?


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

The jacks were congregating under the bait coming up and crashing them I only caught small ones but the bigger ones were there I just didn't have the right tackle with me to catch them. I don't know where the fecal matter is coming from but it was newspaper.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

grey ghost said:


> wheres the sewage comeing from, does anyone know?


Everywhere. 
http://projects.nytimes.com/toxic-waters/contaminants/fl

http://projects.nytimes.com/toxic-w...nta-rosa/fl1570874-navarre-beach-water-system


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the update, I've been waiting months for them to show up. I'm ready for some crazy top water action!


----------

